# How much work can a GT5000 really do?



## Chris

Enlighten me! I am a "classic tractor" guy with hydraulics, PTOs, etc -- so how much actually "real" work besides cutting grass can my GT5000 do? Any pics? 

I want to use it for more than simple grass cutting (obviously) --- just need some guidance with recommend attachments (including price) and other work.. Really interested in disc, plow etc. 

Thanks so much!

My GT5000:
(when it was showroom clean)

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/gt5000.jpg></center>

Andy


----------



## leolav

I will use mine for plowing snow this winter. I have a 48" plow that I have already used to plow dirt with. Plenty of pushing power.

I have also been towing my boat around with it with no problems. I can't wait to redo the chute for my mow n vac. The bigger deck should cut my leaf pickup significantly.

By the way, I just put gators on the 5000. I was really surprised at the mulching that the deck is capable of.

I know someone on the "other crappy forum" was using the 5000 to disc/plow his yard in texas. It looked like the thing did a kick butt job. I personally have no use for the disc/plow attachments.


----------



## jeffgt

I've used mine to pull a mold board plow to convert 3/4 acre newly brush hogged field into my garden. I've also used the plow to create trenches to run the power and water lines to my garden shed. I use the box blade to groom my walking trails, maintain my gravel driveway and I've used it to level a site for my tractor shed. I've used by front blade to backfill trenches dug with the plow, push gravel, mulch, compost and move and old stump pile.

I regularly pull my 17 ft3 cart loaded with gravel/mulch/compost/dirt all over my property. On several occasions I've pulled the cart overloaded with 20 bags of concrete. I've also recently discovered the 48" mowing deck does a passable job as a brush hog, if i can get a bush under the tractor the deck will cut it.


----------



## Chris

*Wow nice.*

Where did you obtain the suitable hitch for this work and also what about the plow? Any pics and please list locations for purchase and price if possible. Also what was the price of the box blade and price etc. List em all!  How do you do this with no PTO and no hydraulics? 

Thanks so much!!!

Andy


----------



## Argee

The hitch that all these attachments hook up to is a "sleeve hitch". A sleeve hitch is to garden tractors what a 3PH is to ag tractors, a standard. The nice thing about the sleeve hitch on the Craftsmans is the ability to easily remove the bail when you want to use the draw bar for pulling a trailer, sweeper, etc.

The sleeve hitch has two stabilizing bolts for attachments like a box blade where you don't want any sway, but back off when you have a moldboard plow or disk attached. I hope this helps. 

I have a plow up for sale that fits a sleeve hitch. I had it on this forums sale board but it disappeared.


----------



## Chris

*Message me privately*

about the item ---- or email me at [email protected]

I would be interested.

Thanks.
Andy


----------



## scruff

*re gt5k*

if you decide to get a sleeve hitch i would say to buy it from northern tools or farm and fleet store and not the craftsman hitch
i put the sears on mine in order to use the sleeve hitch u must take the deck off and adjust the tension spring to assist in lifting the darn box blade just time consuming as all get out. the others have a separate handle that allow u to keep the deck on and operate the implements i'm installing an atv winch on mine this weekend and diconnecting all the extra springs and arms
i have ag tires great traction,box blade w/removeable sides and bar (teeth), lawn sweeper, drop seeder,17 cu.ft cart, & manual angle plow,they all work fantastic with this little tank


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by scruff_*i put the sears on mine in order to use the sleeve hitch u must take the deck off and adjust the tension spring to assist in lifting the darn box blade just time consuming as all get out.*


I adjusted the tension spring to assist lifting of implements and have found it also assists the deck. What I like is the ability to remove the bail when I pull my trailer or landscape rake with the drawbar. When I disk with it I let the bail swing free, that allows the disk to maintain a consistent depth regardless of tractor orientation.

:duh:


----------



## jeffgt

As Agree siad the sleeve hitch is how most implements attach to the Craftsman. I bought my hitch from Sears. I'm not sure but I thought the Northen tool hitch is for MTD tractors, do the bolt holes line up?

I don't remember the exact prices but roughly they were:

Sleeve Hitch - Sears $130

Mold board plow - Sears $200
Brinly 38" box blade - Lowes $140
Agri-fab Disc Harrow - used $65
48" Dozer blade - Sears $300
Agri-fab cart - Lowes for $200
48" Plug Areator - used $100
15 galoon sprayer - hardware store $220

Because the sleeve hitch doen't have down force available, implements like the box blade must relie on their weight to bite into the ground. And because the hitch on the GT5k is manual lift the implement can't be too heavy else the operator can't lift it. In practical terms this means sleeve hitch implements work in the same way their larger 3-pt counterparts, but they just do lessf work per pass. 

With the expection of the electric motor on my sprayer, none of my implements are powered, thus a PTO isn't needed. That said, Craftsman tractors are large enough to have a 3-pt cat 0 hitch, hydrualics and a PTO. I wonder if Sears, or anothe AYP brand, will add this in the future?


----------



## Sergeant

*Crafstmans of the past*

Hey Jeffgt in the past Crafstman has had rear PTOs and 3point hitches when they were made by Roper. I belive you can still get a electric lift kit for you Craftsman tractor that would probly make things a little easier with lifting sleeve hitch Items


----------



## jeffgt

I knew the old Sears GTs had a 3-pt potion but I didn't know they also had a read PTO. What speed they run at?

Does anyone know if the old 3-pt hitch can be mounted on the new GTs? Or maybe someone offers an after market model? Fabricating one is beyond my metal working skills.

The electric lift goes for $350, it isn't worth that much to me. If the price were dropped to $150 I would probably buy it.


----------



## PeteNM

I probably use my 2002 GT3000 for more than it was meant to do. I replaced the turf tires with 25x10x12 ATV tires with ag lugs in the center and knobs on the outside. I get great traction even in the snow and the knobs help from sliding on slopes. I couldn't live with the hand operated hydro, so I built foot contols. It makes it much easier to move branches while mowing and operating other equipment on the go. I mow and spray 9 acres (an orchard)and about 1/4 mile of road frontage. I wired a plug on the rear for the 25 gal. sprayer which I mount on the rear bucket or pull it in a trailer. 

I bought a sleeve hitch, electric lift and a box scraper. The scraper has ripper teeth but doesn't dig well so I built a ripper that does dig. I modified the sleeve hitch rockshaft to raise the front bucket that I built. I built a larger bucket for the back (sleeve hitch mounted) for carrying apples and such. I built a ball hitch to mount on the sleeve hitch for pulling heavy things, and also a dozer blade for the front for pushing dirt and snow. Working on a small front loader but it's on the back burner for now. 

Sorry this is so long, but you ask......


----------



## Chris

*sounds incredible!!!*

Can you post a pic of the changes to the GT5K and your attachments? Maybe even some of your work with it?

Thanks for the very interesting post! 

Andy


----------



## PeteNM

Andy

I'll have to look on the other PC tonight and see what pix I have and post them tomorrow. I don't have a digital camera so have to rely on a friends pix.


----------



## Greg

PeteNM,

I'm also looking forward to pics. What you have done/built really sounds great! Please, lots of pics. 

Greg


----------



## Greg

PeteNM,

I'm also looking forward to pics. What you have done/built really sounds great! Please, lots of pics. 

Greg


----------



## PeteNM

I've never posted a pic before so we'll see if it works. It's my GT3000 with the ATV tires. They really get good traction and I'm more than happy with them. The cost was reasonable at a Farm and Ranch Supply.

All other things I've added and done to it came later. Like Andy, it was new, clean and only had an hour or so on it.


----------



## PeteNM

This is a 25 gal. sprayer with an electric pump. I put a switch on the dash and a trailer plug on the rear of the tractor. I just plug the sprayer in and use the dash mounted switch to shut the pump off when not needed. It's used to spray weeds (thistles mostly) and also fruit trees. I don't have to mix large batches of spray for super small jobs and being small it works better than larger rigs getting into smaller areas. I've built a rear bucket I now mount the sprayer in if the trailer is not needed.


----------



## PeteNM

This is a 16" high x 40" long bucket for the front being welded up. I also built a 18" x 48" bucket for the back. They are just for moving dirt, rocks, mulch or mostly loose stuff. The one for the back also doubles for a carry-all box. I make smaller sizes (12"x37") for smaller tractors also. Much easier than a wheelbarrow.  

Sorry I don't have a pic of the finished product. Maybe when I sell a couple more I'll get a digital camera........


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by PeteNM_
> *It's my GT3000 with the ATV tires. They really get good traction and I'm more than happy with them.*


Are those tires the same size as the OEM's. Maybe it's just the pic, but they appear a little smaller.


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by PeteNM_
> *This is a 16" high x 40" long bucket for the front being welded up.*


Does that bucket lift? How do you mount it to the tractor?


----------



## PeteNM

Agree

Actually the ATV tires are bigger than OEM's, which were 23x10.5x12 (2ply) and these are 25x10x12 (4ply). I had to relevel the deck after mounting them but had no problems. Mows just fine.


----------



## PeteNM

Agree

Sorry the pic of the bucket doesn't show the mounting to the tractor. That was one I was making for a friend and he took the pic. I don't have any pix of mine mounted, yet...

The front bucket is attached with brackets that bolt to the tractor frame. The bucket hinges on the brackets to allow dumping. A simple hand trip dumps the bucket and no hydraulics are involved. It raises from an arm connected under the tractor to the sleeve hitch rockshaft and countershaft on the back, powered by the electric lift. I'm working on making the front bucket work off hydraulics and be independent from the electric lift,and mower.

The back bucket is simply attached to the sleeve hitch. It also has the same dump method. I built it a bit bigger so I could carry larger, not heavier things.

Both front and back buckets work well for little jobs and save lots of manual labor. The steering and spindles aren't strong enough for super heavy loads. I just have to not get to heavy with things as it's just a small tractor. For heavy things I use my "real" tractor.


----------



## jodyand

PeteNM have you got a picture of that front bucket mounted on your GT yet sure would like to see it.
Jody


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *PeteNM have you got a picture of that front bucket mounted on your GT yet sure would like to see it.
> Jody *


Me too! :smiles:


----------



## PeteNM

Sorry I don't have any pix of the bucket mounted yet. I don't have a digital camera. Maybe, if I'm good Santa will bring me one. 

In fact I don't have the bucket mounted right now. I still have the mower on. Not sure I will use it this winter as I'll probably put the dozer blade on. I just got a Bobcat skidsteer so I may use it instead of the GT.....


----------

